# Wild Camping Spots / MH Friendly Parking



## slicker (Aug 11, 2005)

We are searching for a 'wild camping ' spot close to Porthmadog for a few weeks. Can anyone help us out with any info or ideas.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We went to Porthmadog but couldnt find any wildcamping sites, if you turn up the side of Woolworths and follow the rd towards Morfa Bachan (may not be spelt right) there are lots of campsites up there (quite a long rd,), you can even stay at Greenacres which is a Haven site and has entertainment ect on site, although a bit pricy, we stayed at the site opposite but there are more along the road, and you can drive onto the beach during the day, if you do find any wildcamping spots please let me know as we are going to tour round that area again in October,


----------

